# Quick Tool Post Holer - Which One?



## LogansRun (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello all,

I just purchased the Shars (I know it's China stuff) !@#$%^& , Quick Toll Post Holder.  I called the Shars support number listed on their E-Bay store site IN ADVANCE to see what would be best and the tech was determined to have me buy the more expensive and larger BXA type.  I had my eyes on the AXA.  By the way I Own a LOGAN 2527 Lathe 12X36.  Measuring 6.5" from the center of my 6.5" 3 jaw chuck to the way bed.

So the BXA Wedge type arrived today.  It looks too big for my compound.  The nut would have to be ground down a LOT to fit and the adjustment nut is all the way on top so that the bit would be at the right height.

So I called their support back and explained that I think the BXA is overkill for my hobby needs and that I would like to exchange for the AXA.

They are calling me back tomorrow morning but I would like to run across this with all you Logan, Atlas, Craftsman Lathe users out there that might shed some light on what to do.

Thanks in advance.

P.S. Here's what I bought....BXA   http://www.ebay.com/itm/330525619157?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Perhaps this is better.....AXA  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shars-6-12-...914635?hash=item45f3603f8b:g:GBsAAOSwu4BVtmTg

My Logan:  The tool post is off on one photo so I could measure the nut for when I have to Mill it to specs.


----------



## Gunner (Jan 13, 2016)

LogansRun,

The actual critical dimension is "swing over compound", not "swing over bed".  And that tends to vary a little between brands.  But at least on the Atlas 10", early 12" and late 12", for the most part, people who for whatever reason bought a BXA for their Atlas fall into two groups.  Those who are sorry they did and admit it.  And those who are sorry but don't.  I have a late Atlas 12" bought new in 1982.  I also bought a Yuasa AXA (actually Series 100) for it and have never had any reason to regret it.  If you ever for whatever strange reason need to run a 5/8" cutter, there was an outfit on eBay selling 101H holders that fit the AXA but take up to a 5/8" square tool.  I bought a pair of them JIC (haven't yet used them). 

Not only does the BXA cost more to buy, it costs more to run (the larger tooling is usually more expensive).


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 13, 2016)

The important thing is the height of the tool holder on the tool post when various sizes of tools are mounted in it.  The usual maximum tool size for a BXA is 5/8", though you also might also use various tools down to 1/4".  With a 1/4" and then a 5/8" tool in the tool post, and the tool set on center height, is there room for adjustment both up and down to allow for various tool grinds?  The T-nut is always supplied oversize and needs to be machined to fit the compound of your lathe, or a custom T-nut made.  That is true with all replacement tool posts that I have seen.  Gunner is correct about the swing over compound dimension being the critical variable.  Many 12x36 lathes can use either AXA or BXA tool posts, but you need to get the specs and then measure your lathe to be sure which is best.  AXA is cheaper, BXA is more rigid.  Whatever, it must fit your machine.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Jan 13, 2016)

I have an 11" Rockwell and the AXA was recommended by other users and it has worked out fine, BUT yours is 1" bigger. The accessories are cheaper for the AXA which is one bonus and there are some holders for larger then .500 with tooling.


----------



## chips&more (Jan 13, 2016)

The “B” is too big. I would get the “A” size for a 12” lathe.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 13, 2016)

As others have said, center height is the big deal.  Another consideration is what size tooling you intend to use with this lathe.  I have an 11" lathe and I went for the "E" size multifix style (which is between the BXA and the CXA).  I had to shave a little off the bottom of each holder to get the tool down to center height.  I am very happy with having chosen the larger tool post system.  I like the larger one because it will accept 3/4" shank tools and because the holders extend far enough that the nose of the compound rest is usually covered up (depending on what angle the compound is set at, one corner will sometimes be sticking out) - and I had some existing 3/4" tools.  The larger tools are just that bit stiffer.

Of course the AXA or the BXA will both hold tools and allow you to make some chips.  Which size you go with is up to you.  There is no absolutely correct and absolutely best QCTP arrangement.  Think through what you are going to be doing, ask lots of questions here, consider the opinions shared - then make your own mind (both will work).


----------



## JR49 (Jan 14, 2016)

I have the same 12" lathe ( 2557),  you need the smaller AXA.  Some brands of 12" lathes can take the BXA, but the Logans have a high compound. Even with the AXA, you put the tool holder almost as low as it will go to get a 1/2" tool bit on center.  FYI, top of compound to spindle centerline dimension is exactly 1".  good luck,  JR49


----------



## David VanNorman (Jan 14, 2016)

I think the AXA is made for 9-15"  lathes . The B would look out of place  on your machine.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Jan 14, 2016)

I used my original tool post, (POS rocker style), and turned a taper to a point on the end of a piece of stock.  Then rolled the saddle over and measured from the point to the top of the compound rest....Just a fuzz over .625...So a 1/2 bit will be sitting just .125 above the compound rest.  That is tight...So trying to make a holder that will function, and be somewhat adjustable...I just can't spare the coin to buy the AXA QCTP right now, but I gotta use the lathe...ugh...LOL


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 14, 2016)

David VanNorman said:


> I think the AXA is made for 9-15"  lathes . The B would look out of place  on your machine.



AXA tool post is for 9-12" lathes.  Way too small for a 15" lathe.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 14, 2016)

The tool holder will rest on the compound at its minimum height condition.  For an AXA type tool holder that will put a 1/2" tool at .937" above the compound for most manufacturers (Dorian specifies 7/8" for that height and Shars has an XL tool holder made for 5/8" tools that will put a 1/2" tool at .917" above the compound).  

For a BXA toolholder, your distance from compound to spindle centerline will have to be greater than 1" to be able to mount a 1/2" tool,


----------



## LogansRun (Jan 14, 2016)

JR49 said:


> I have the same 12" lathe ( 2557),  you need the smaller AXA.  Some brands of 12" lathes can take the BXA, but the Logans have a high compound. Even with the AXA, you put the tool holder almost as low as it will go to get a 1/2" tool bit on center.  FYI, top of compound to spindle centerline dimension is exactly 1".  good luck,  JR49



Hello again JR49.  Lathe is working well and is ac curate.  I earned $100.00 on my first job (aluminum spools for a custom made fishing winder).  I am going to get the AXA.  Thanks for the previous post answer.  The back gear is working smoothly as you predicted.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Jan 14, 2016)

So, I have no prints, but I followed someone else's idea, and got this....  Post is 1.475 dia... Why, because that is where I stopped machining..LOL
Holder is 1 x 2 CRS about 3.5 inches long, split on opposite side with 3/8 bolt used to clamp it to the post. Used 1/4-20  for adjustment, but gotta tinker as the bolts are not quite long enough.. Anywho here it is, but 3 hours machine time give or take a few coffee breaks,..absolutely no chatter like the rocker POS had...
I can make CAD files if someone else would like.... Holds 3/8 tools
See attached prints, they are a pdf below the photo of the holder.




Cheers


----------

